# 76820/76821 us



## ashwathi (May 28, 2014)

Can we bill 76820 Doppler velocimetry, fetal; umbilical artery * 2 or with modifier for twin gestation????

Anybody have good article for billing US for multiple gestations..?


----------



## Hari_Physio (May 28, 2014)

*Billing Doppler velocimetry, umbilical artery for twins*

76820 is to be billed seperately for each fetus with a modifier -59 added to the addition code(s).

this link might be helpful to you

http://www.ncdhhs.gov/dma/radiology/OBUltrasound.pdf

Thanks
Hari


----------

